# What kind of sound card or other device do I need?



## abricru (Sep 2, 2008)

My Dell Vostro came with a RealTek sound card that does not work. (The line in volume control does not work) I am trying to transfer some cassettes and LPs onto my computer. I sort of accidently bought an M-Audio FastTrack on Ebay, but now that I look at the description, I don't think that is what I really needed. Can someone recommend a sound card or something, whatever it is I need to make a nice computer file out of my cassettes and LPs? Should I just turn around and sell the FastTrack thing? It doesn't come with any software anyway. Thanks for any help, I am very confused. Thank you!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Please post your complete system specs by downloading PC WIzard from my sig, install and run it. Then go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK. Then copy that text into this thread.

It sounds like we need to update the drivers/chipset drivers. Once you have done that (i can help once i see the pc wizard report), download Audacity, which will serve as your recording software via the Realtek/Maudio line in. Audacity: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/latest/audacity-win/audacity-win-1.2.6.exe


----------



## abricru (Sep 2, 2008)

Is this the right info you need?

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
Report Date: Friday 05 September 2008 at 02:14

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

> Manufacturer : Dell Vostro VOSTRO_400

> Mainboard : Dell 0GN723

> Chipset : Intel P31/P35

> Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo E8300 @ 2833 MHz

> Physical Memory : 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

> Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS

> Hard Disk : ST3250310AS (250 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-H73N

> Monitor Type : Philips - 14 inches

> Network Card : Intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection

> Network Card : Intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

> DirectX : Version 9.0c

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****

Thank you for replying. I tried to use the M-Audio thing, but I could not get it to record in stereo. I had Audacity once on my old computer, but I got rid of it, because it took up so much space. I've been using GoldWave. Space is not so much of an issue on my new computer, so I can get Audacity again. Thank you.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Has the Realtek always not worked? It doesn't come up on the report, is it disabled?


----------



## abricru (Sep 2, 2008)

It isn't disabled as far as I can see. It does show up in this list:
(Sorry it is so long!)

<<< Multimedia >>>

> Device Audio : 82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Dell Computer Corp
Version : 1.0
Output Stream : 4
Input Stream : 4
Bidirectionnal Stream : No
64-bit support : Yes
Mode : High Definition Audio (HDA)

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Dell Computer Corp
Version : 1.0
Output Stream : 4
Input Stream : 4
Bidirectionnal Stream : No
64-bit support : Yes
Mode : High Definition Audio (HDA)

> Device Audio : 82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Dell Computer Corp
Version : 1.0
Output Stream : 4
Input Stream : 4
Bidirectionnal Stream : No
64-bit support : Yes
Mode : High Definition Audio (HDA)

>> General Information
Manufacturer : Dell Computer Corp
Version : 1.0
Output Stream : 4
Input Stream : 4
Bidirectionnal Stream : No
64-bit support : Yes
Mode : High Definition Audio (HDA)

> Audio Playback : Realtek HD Audio output

>> General Information
Reproduction : Realtek HD Audio output
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 100

>> Device Capabilities
Channels : Stereo
Balance Control : Yes
Pitch Control : No
PlayBack Rate Control : No
Synchrone operations : No
Volume Control : Yes

>> Reproduction
11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

> Audio Playback : Microsoft Sound Mapper

>> General Information
Reproduction : Microsoft Sound Mapper
Version : 5.0
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 2

>> Device Capabilities
Channels : Stereo
Balance Control : Yes
Pitch Control : No
PlayBack Rate Control : No
Synchrone operations : No
Volume Control : Yes

>> Reproduction
11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

> Audio Recording : Realtek HD Audio Input

>> General Information
Reproduction : Realtek HD Audio Input
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 101

>> Device Capabilities
Channels : Stereo
Balance Control : Yes
Pitch Control : No
PlayBack Rate Control : No
Synchrone operations : No
Volume Control : No

>> Record
11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

> MIDI Output : Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth

>> General Information
MIDI Output : Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 5.10

>> Specific Information
Voices : 48
Notes : 48
Channels : 16
Peripheral Type : Software Synthetizer

>> Device Capabilities
Balance Control : Yes
Cache Control : No
Buffer management : No
Volume Control : Yes

> MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

>> General Information
MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Version : 5.0

>> Specific Information
Voices : 0
Notes : 0
Channels : 16
Peripheral Type : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

>> Device Capabilities
Balance Control : Yes
Cache Control : No
Buffer management : Yes
Volume Control : Yes

> Mixer Device : Realtek HD Audio output

>> General Information
WAVE Output : Realtek HD Audio output
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 104
Lignes disponibles : 1

>> Configuration
Master Volume : Enabled - Source : Haut-parleurs
Wave : associated withRealtek HD Audio output
SW Synth : associated withMicrosoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
CD Player : associated withRealtek HD Audio output
Front : associated withRealtek HD Audio output
Rear : associated withRealtek HD Audio output
Subwoofer : associated withRealtek HD Audio output
Center : associated withRealtek HD Audio output
Side : associated withRealtek HD Audio output
Line Volume : associated withRealtek HD Audio output
Front Mic : associated with
Mic Volume : associated with

> Mixer Device : Realtek HD Audio Input

>> General Information
WAVE Output : Realtek HD Audio Input
Version : 5.10
Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
Product ID : 104
Lignes disponibles : 1

>> Configuration
Recording Control : Enabled - Source : Audio input
Line Volume : associated with
Front Mic : associated with
Mic Volume : associated withRealtek HD Audio Input
Stereo Mix : associated with

> Device multimedia : AVIVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : AVIVideo
Device Alias : AVIVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : Video for Windows
Version : 1.1

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : Yes
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes

> Device multimedia : CDAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : CDAudio
Device Alias : CDAudio
Peripheral Type : cdaudio

>> Device Information
Name : CD Audio

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : Yes
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : No

> Device multimedia : Sequencer

>> General Information
Device Fullname : Sequencer
Device Alias : Sequencer
Peripheral Type : sequencer

>> Device Information
Name : MIDI Sequencer

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : Yes

> Device multimedia : WaveAudio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : WaveAudio
Device Alias : WaveAudio
Peripheral Type : waveaudio

>> Device Information
Name : Sound

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : Yes
CommandSAVE : Yes
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : No
CommandFILES : Yes

> Device multimedia : MPEGVideo

>> General Information
Device Fullname : MPEGVideo
Device Alias : MPEGVideo
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : DirectShow
Version : 6.04.2600.0

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : No
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes
CommandWINDOWS : Yes

> Device multimedia : Audio

>> General Information
Device Fullname : Audio
Device Alias : Audio
Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

>> Device Information
Name : DirectShow
Version : 6.04.2600.0

>> Device Capabilities
CommandEJECT : No
CommandPLAY : Yes
CommandRECORD : No
CommandSAVE : No
CommandAUDIO : Yes
CommandVIDEO : Yes
CommandFILES : Yes

>> Video Capabilities
CommandFREEZE : No
CommandLOCK : No
CommandREVERSE : No
CommandSTRETCH : Yes
CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
CommandTEST : Yes
CommandSTILL : No
CommandPALETTES : Yes
CommandWINDOWS : Yes

> Audio Compression : Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft IMA ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses IMA ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft ADPCM CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : MS-ADPCM
Description : Compresses and decompresses Microsoft ADPCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft CCITT G.711
Description : Compresses and decompresses CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (c) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : Microsoft GSM 6.10
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data conforming to the ETSI-GSM (European Telecommunications Standards Institute-Groupe Special Mobile) recommendation 6.10.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.0
Short Name : TrueSpeech(TM)
Description : Compresses and decompresses DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 DSP Group, Inc.
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC

>> General Information
Version : 1.2
Short Name : Microsoft G.723.1
Description : Compresses and decompresses G.723.1 audio data.
Copyright : Copyright © 1996 Intel Corporation and Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Windows Media Audio

>> General Information
Version : 4.2
Short Name : WM-AUDIO
Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation, 1999 - 2001
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec

>> General Information
Version : 3.2
Short Name : ACELP.net
Description : ACELP.net audio encoder/decoder. For licensing please access HTTP: //www.sipro.com
Copyright : Copyright © 1995-99 Sipro Lab Telecom Inc., Montreal
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Indeo® audio software

>> General Information
Version : 2.5
Short Name : Indeo® audio software
Description : Indeo® audio software
Copyright : Copyright © 1997 Intel Corporation
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced)

>> General Information
Version : 1.9
Short Name : MPEG Layer-3 Codec 
Description : bitrates up to 56kBit/s, mono and stereo codec (advanced)
Copyright : Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : AC-3 ACM Codec

>> General Information
Version : 1.40
Short Name : AC3ACM
Description : Dolby Digital AC-3 codec for Windows ACM
Copyright : © 2005 by fccHandler
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : LAME MP3 Codec v0.9.2 - 3.98

>> General Information
Version : 4.0
Short Name : LAME MP3
Description : only CBR implementation
Copyright : 2002 Steve Lhomme
Status : Enabled

> Audio Compression : Microsoft PCM Converter

>> General Information
Version : 5.0
Short Name : MS-PCM
Description : Converts frequency and bits per sample of PCM audio data.
Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
Status : Enabled

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****

By the way, is this something I should be worried about? (In red)

Hardware Monitoring :	ITE IT8718F
Voltage CPU :	1.15 V
+3.3V Voltage :	3.38 V
+5V Voltage :	5.18 V
+12V Voltage :	13.70 V
VTT :	3.07 V
VBAT :	3.15 V
Processor Fan :	1730 rpm
Chassis Fan :	10 rpm
Power/Aux Fan :	1155 rpm
*Processor Temperature :	82 °C*
Mainboard Temperature :	37 °C
ACPI Thermal Zone :	40 °C
:	
Processor :	Thermal Diode
Processor Temperature (Core 1) :	34 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 2) :	37 °C
:	
Video Monitoring :	nVidia Driver
GPU Temperature :	60 °C
:	
Hard Disk Monitoring :	S.M.A.R.T
Hard Disk ST3250310AS :	38 °C

Thanks again for your help. I'll be gone over the weekend, so I can read if you post, but I won't be able to send you any more specs until Monday. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok try this.


Set a restore point.
Uninstall all Realtek drivers and apps in Add and Remove Programs.
Restart.
Download and install this: http://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R154069.exe
Restart
Download and install this: http://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R162030.EXE
Restart.

Post results.

BTW your processor looks WAY too hot. Once you have done the above, i would suggest shutting down, clean all dust from the computer with a can of compressed air (not a vacume). Then start it up and make sure all your fans are spinning. Check the temps again, and if it is still high, you will need to reapply the thermal paste.

Once you have the temperature (important) and sound working, go here and update all other drivers (including bios). Back up before hand and set a restore point before each driver. http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=VOS_D_400&hidos=WLH&hidlang=en&TabIndex=


----------

